# Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Pic Heavy)



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Those are awesome! And the female has tons of color, very cool.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

What you want to do if you want to built a reputation as a great photographer, is take two to three times as many shots as you have, but pick only the best two to three and post those, which would be the shots without reflections in the glass, perfect composition, and so on. Those are awesome fish and some great shots, but nobody wants to sort through gazillions of mediocre shots to find the good ones. We expect you to do that for us


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

fmueller said:


> What you want to do if you want to built a reputation as a great photographer, is take two to three times as many shots as you have, but pick only the best two to three and post those, which would be the shots without reflections in the glass, perfect composition, and so on. Those are awesome fish and some great shots, but nobody wants to sort through gazillions of mediocre shots to find the good ones. We expect you to do that for us


These are the best out of a BUNCH of pics I took. These are shot with a kodak p&s camera, no fancy gadgets. If I wanted to build a reputation as a great photographer I would probably invest in some decent gear for starters but as I'm just a hobbyist who enjoys snappin some pic's of my fish and sharing them with others... this is the best I can do. I kinda thought they were all pretty decent but I don't want anyone to have to "sort through gazillions of (my) mediocre shots" for sure. I promise not to be a nuisance again. :thumb:


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

bstuver said:


> Those are awesome! And the female has tons of color, very cool.


Thank you very much, I absolutely love them and are quite proud of them as well. (if you couldn't already tell :lol: )

I wanted them for a long time and after hearing mixed reviews I finally decided to get them and I've loved them more than I imagined I would. It's nice when it works out like that.

Thanks again for your wonderful compliment. :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

What an F-BOMB!
Some great shots, the more the merrier IMO.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pics! What type of lighting do you have on the tank?


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

bulldogg7 said:


> Some great shots, the more the merrier IMO.


Thank you very much for the compliment. :wink:



jh82 said:


> Great pics! What type of lighting do you have on the tank?


Thank you very much. :wink:

Believe it or not, it's just a standard strip light with the standard bulb. From what I had read "subdued" lighting was best for these guys, so I tried the norm first before I went with a fancy tube or fixture and it worked out good.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Your fish are awesome and your pictures are very good. I assumed that you were posting in the photography section to get some suggestions how to further improve your photography. If that is not the case, and you just want people to post meaningless comments like 'WOW!' or "Awesome!", then please ignore my suggestion.

Again, your pictures are very good, but some of your pictures are clearly better than the others. All are sharp and have excellent colors, but some of part of a heater, filter or pipe in the frame. Why post those when you have almost identical shots that don't suffer from those distractions?

IMHO, you don't want to share all of your photos, but only the very best. I believe this is the key to success all great photographers have used, and with digital photography we can all afford to select the best pictures now, which was cost prohibitive for many, including myself, with film.

My comment was truly meant to be helpful. I am very sorry if it offended you.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

I would rather hear "that's a beautiful fish, I'll have to find some for my tank".

That's what it's all about for me, I wouldn't have gotten these guys if I hadn't first seen a picture of them. 

I figure the more pictures I post, the better the chance that I will brainwash them into becoming Tang keepers, and it's working :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

They are some beautiful fish, and I already have Paracyps in a tank here in Ohio. I even bought some for my Dad when I was last back in Germany, and he greatly enjoys them as well. The vexing this is that he's had a holding female recently and I haven't yet. But be that as it may, Lake Tang cichlids rule :thumb:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you Saturating your pics?


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Multies said:


> Are you Saturating your pics?


Not sure what you're talking about to be honest. :-?

I crop the picture, resize it, and when one is too bright I use auto adjust which makes it even brighter (which is aggrevating), and then I slide the darker and shadows back a bit to kill some of the glare/flash/brightness. I tried the noise reduction a couple times and noticed it took away the detail of the fish's scales... which I kinda like.

To be honest, I really don't know much about photography or photography talk.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say that i really like how you can see the eggs (or clutch... not sure what they are called) through the thin part of the lower jaw. I cannot wait to get home and see if it is the same with my labs, however i am sure it is not. I probably will have to continue to stare for hours to just get a glimps inside her mouth.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Very beautiful


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Can you take a pic without Flash?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice man


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Multies said:


> Can you take a pic without Flash?


They turn out completely black. :-?

I've seen no flash pictures that other people have taken that turned out great but mine won't do it for some reason.

I have a piece of tissue paper taped over the flash which helped me out tremendously, at first I couldn't get anything but a glare, now it's not nearly as bad. I also tinker with the flash intensity on the camera itself which helped out there too, but again I don't really know what I'm doing. I picked up a couple tips from some people and just started shooting. I use macro mode, most of my pic's are f2.8 or f3 sumthin, 1/100 or 1/200 and sometimes I tinker with those numbers but I'm never sure as to which settings work better... I'd like to get a nice camera, remote flashes, and learn more about it but I've got to many empty tanks in the basement to be spending money on a camera 

Thanks Herny


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Mine turn out alright.

Some reasons why yours is turning out dark would be you got very little lighting, your camera is has low light sensitivity, or maybe something else lol.

This is how mine turn out without Flash. IME, Although flash makes them look amazing, I prefer to keep away from it. It doesnt show the real colours of the fish. 









Try fiddling with the camera, It took me ages to figure mine out. And I still cant get good pics..


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, nice shot!!! I can't get anything like that without flash... totally black is all I can get.


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

swim lil fishy swim said:


> Wow, nice shot!!! I can't get anything like that without flash... totally black is all I can get.


When taking pics without a flash try adding more light to the tank this helps out a ton!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice fish man, i have a simple point and shoot digital and it's hard to get really good shots with it, i do have a really nice camera, but it's 35mm film, bought it long before digital started improving quality, i still think 35mm is the best and gives the best pic quality, but its not worth it when trying to take pictures of aquariums, i might try one day just to see how it turns out, but it costs a lot of money if you only end up with 4 usable shots out of a roll

(real photographers use real film and manual focus and zoom) i took a trip to costa rica, burned 3 rolls of film on monkeys, got 5 good shots, went to philly and got a roll full of framable shots of architecture and history animals are tough


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Excellent pics, great color and bars on the paracyps


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

CrazyCichlid said:


> Excellent pics, great color and bars on the paracyps


Hey, I know you!!! :lol: Thanks man 

Thanks everyone, haven't been snappin to many pic's lately... I'll have to get back at it. :thumb:


----------

